# Stihl 042AV



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Got a Stihl 042AV chainsaw in a box in pieces about a year ago, but I didn't get a chance to look at it until about two weeks ago. The front anti vibration mounts had torn off as seems to be a common occurrence with these units. Parts are next to impossible to find and the mounts were no exception. They have been obsolete for a long time and I couldn't find any online. I decided to try to make my own, and I found some extra sway bar link bushings from my old 1997 Jeep Grand Cherokee that I thought might work. 

I mounted one on a bolt and used the bench grinder to shave down the OD of a section of the bushing to the proper diameter. The inside hole was too large (3/8" vs 8mm) so I picked up some plastic bushings and drilled them out to the diameter required to fit over the pin that fits inside the mount. I then chamfered the end of the plastic bushing and used the vice and some WD-40 to press the plastic bushing inside the rubber one. This changed the OD of the rubber bushing, so a second pass on the grinder was necessary to get them to fit into the saw housing. If I did it again, I'd put the plastic one in first and then do the OD of the rubber one. 










There's still a bit of work to do on this unit, and some parts I will have to scrounge up. Found out the ignition coil has a wire broken off flush with the casing, so I will either have to try to cut back the plastic far enough to solder something to the wire, or will have to replace the coil. I'll try to update this as I get more done, but here's how she sits right now.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Just glued the rear lower AV mount back to its metal base with some contact cement. Seems to be fairly strong, and I can't tear it off no matter how hard I pull on it. I'll see if it holds up over time, and I think it should because I don't plan to use the saw very much.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

You consider shop teaching for high school...get the kids thinking to do more w/less.


----------

